# Statistics-hypothesis testing project help!!!



## Crystsal (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey everybody. So i have a project due in two days and I have no idea wat to do. Hopefully some of you have taken Statistics and Probability. 

My assignment is this: describe, tapping into real life, a scientific belief that you could collect sample date to dispute or accept using hypothesis based on the Z and X squared distributions. 

BOOOORRRRRIIINNNGGGG

Yet i have no idea what to do. My prof gave an example using college tuition. But i can't use that idea since it would be copying. So anybody have any ideas? Oh and the limit is 20..like you can only ask 20 "ppl". Pretty much you can b.s your data part and how you got it. But have to have a claim and see if it can be disapproved or accepted. Hopefully some of you know about hypthosis testing. 

I really want to get it done by tonight. 

I had an idea on how doing it on transportation about how much ppl use on transit ( bus and train) in cash and how much is it on bus and train but with a bus card and a metro (train) card. My prof said i need a claim. 

His example as stated above was: my topi is the avg tuition of cost of a 4 yr college. College board says that the avg tuition cost of college is $5836 per year. I will be researching online the costs of diff public colleges to test this claim. I will be using the T test for a mean since sample is less than 30 and chi square test of independence. He put H0: mu>/=$5836. H1: mu<$5836 (claim) 
THen he showed his work..and blah blah. 

And well any help will be greatly appreciated. Please need help with ideas and how to do this crap. :b.


----------



## cavemanslaststand (Jan 6, 2011)

Don't know how "interesting" the study needs to be, but

H0 == Average age of undergrad college students is 20.0 (assume normally distributed and not uniformly distributed which is probably a better model). Exclude graduate students.

H1 == Average age of undergrad college students is not 20.0.

Take a random sample at the student union excluding graduate students from the study and make sure to record months too example = 19 years 7 months, calculate the sample average, and talk about sample size, confidence, and Type I and Type II sample errors.


----------

